# Can I change my username to one that's already taken?



## Gnasher (Oct 21, 2020)

As per the title really - the username in question hasn't posted since 2004 so I was wondering if I could change my username to "Gnasher" please?

It's the same username that I've used on pretty much every forum I've been on since the year dot.

Ta in advance.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Pm John-h, he'll do it for you. Unless, like you say, it's already taken on here


----------

